
The Xenobots, Virtual Creatures Brought to Life - ed
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/03/science/xenobots-robots-frogs-xenopus.html
======
ed
Original paper:
[https://www.pnas.org/content/pnas/early/2020/01/07/191083711...](https://www.pnas.org/content/pnas/early/2020/01/07/1910837117.full.pdf)

TLDR - The robotic building blocks are skin cells and heart cells, which
naturally "beat."

Computers evolve simulated body designs, which are then assembled by hand
using real cells.

You can see the actual robots here:
[https://www.pnas.org/content/suppl/2020/01/07/1910837117.DCS...](https://www.pnas.org/content/suppl/2020/01/07/1910837117.DCSupplemental)

